# Karpfen essen?!



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2021)

Geräuchert sehr lecker. Und wenn mir mal ehrlich sind, brauchen die Gewässer keine Karpfen auch wenn sie einen kleinen Bestand tolerieren können. Wo sie sich nicht selbst vermehren, kann man ja auch nicht von heimisch sprechen.
Die werden für uns Angler besetzt und müssen deshalb auch entnommen werden damit es nicht zu viele werden.


----------



## fishhawk (17. August 2021)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Gegend ist von September bis April der Aischgründer Karpfen eine regionale Spezialität in den Gastwirtschaften.  Wenn die Küche ihr Handwerk beherrscht, schmeckt der Fisch m.E. auch lecker.

Ansonsten kann ich dem Prof nur beipflichten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Karpfenfleisch ist mir einfach viel zu weich und spricht mich kulinarisch daher nicht sonderlich an. Zuletzt wagte ich einen Versuch und aß in Bierteig ausgebackene Karpfenstücken, das hätte ich mir aber auch schenken können. Ähnlich wie Rosenkohl überlasse ich Karpfen daher gerne den Gourmets und Feinschmeckern. Vor langer Zeit aß ich aber einmal geräucherte Karpfenkottelets, diese schmeckten ganz gut, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Franken und Franken ist Karpfenland. Bei uns gilt er als Delikatesse von September bis April. Er wird grundsätzlich nur in den Monaten mit "R" in den Gaststätten angeboten (letzte Augustwoche wird aber meist schon toleriert). Klassisch wird er bei uns als Fisch von ca. 1,5 Kilo und dieser halbiert in der Pfanne (paniert) in schwimmenden Fett (Fritteuse wird notfalls toleriert, aber fränkische Karpfengourmets schwören auf die traditionelle Karpfenzubereitung in der Pfanne) zubereitet.
Ein Karpfen ergibt also 2 Portionen. Er muss vom Kopf an mit der Schwanzflosse der Länge nach geteilt werden. Also jede Hälfte muss auch die Hälfte der Schwanzflossse aufweisen. Diese Teilung ist gar nicht so einfach, und ein Koch, der dies nicht beherrscht kann dann auch keine Karpfen anbieten.
Es gibt nicht wenige bei uns, welche sehnsüchtig jedes Jahr auf den September warten und dann die nächste Zeit immer Sonntags zum Karpfenessen in das, am besten geheimgehaltene, Gasthaus fahren, welches für das beste in Karpfensachen gehalten wird - obs stimmt oder nicht.
Nebenbei gibt es noch den Karpfen"blau" und zwar auch schon immer, aber mit sehr geringem Marktanteil. Seit so 15/20 Jahren kommen auch Karpfenfilets auf. Die wurden wahrscheinlich für "preußische Touristen" eingeführt, bei welchen mitunter Probleme beim Verzehr des klassischen halben Karpfens festgestellt wurden.
Mir selbst wurde der Karpfen etwas vergällt. Wir hatten nebenbei (ich stamme aus der Landwirtschaft) zwei Fischweiher obwohl wir kein Fischzuchtbetrieb waren, war ein bißchen das Hobby meines Vaters, welcher (leider) sehr gerne Karpfen aß. Deshalb gab es bei uns von September an mindestens einmal die Woche Karpfen für die nächsten Monate und da habe ich mich als Kind daran überfressen und mochte lange überhaupt keinen Karpfen mehr. Dies war auch mit ein Grund, warum ich nie so richtig ein Ansitzangler wurde, denn der klassische fränkische Ansitzangler fischte hauptsächlich auf Karpfen und auf einen Fisch, den man nicht essen mochte, hat man auch damals (in den 1950ern bis in die 1970ern) nicht gefischt.
Heutzutage esse ich in der Saison so etwa zweimal Karpfen, das reicht mir dann aber auch (Nachwehen vom kindlich/jugendlichen Karpfentrauma).
Angeln auf Karpfen mach ich auch nur so drei/viermal im Jahr, dann gezielt auf die Portionsgrößen für Eigenbedarf in der Familie und für die Nachbarin und einen Bekannten, welcher nicht mehr Angeln gehen kann.
Also, wer mal wissen will, wie gut Karpfen schmecken, kommt ins Frankenland, die Saison startet demnächst.

Petri Heil und guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Dass diese beiden Amis den Versuch unternehmen den "Trash Fish" bzw. die dort gänzlich invasiven Karpfen zu verwerten, das finde ich aber sehr gut. 

Ich habe schon einige Videos gesehen, etwa was die Bogenjagd auf Karpfen anbelangt. Nicht nur dort lässt sich erahnen, dass vielen US Amerikanern einfach der nötige Respekt vor der Natur bzw. der Kreatur fehlt. Dass man sich bei der Bekämpfung von invasiven Fischarten nicht von jedem Exemplar einzeln verabschieden kann, das ist klar. Dennoch haben auch diese Tiere einen schnellen und waidgerechten Tod verdient. Gerne werden sie aber einfach zappelnd irgendwo ins Boot geworfen und verrecken dort elendig. Da geht es wohl mehr um den Fun und weniger um den Naturschutz.

Das sind auch die Augenblicke, wo ich es doch sehr begrüße, dass in Deutschland eben nicht jeder dahergelaufene Trottel einfach so zum Angeln darf, jedenfalls nicht legal.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. August 2021)

Ich esse ab und an mal Karpfen. Aber wenn, dann fange ich ihn selber - und zwar nur da, wo es für die Bewirtschafter und anderen Angler in Ordnung ist.
Logischerweise kenne ich Gewässer, an denen sich Bewirtschafter und Angler voll reinhängen und ne Menge Geld und Zeit inverstieren, um nen tollen Karpfenbestand zum Angeln (und nicht zum essen) aufzubauen. Da nehm ich auch nix mit - macht man einfach nicht, weil man damit die Arbeit der anderen mit Füßen tritt. Das respektiere ich. 
Gut zubereitet schmeckt mir Karpfen sehr. Hab aber auch schon schlechten serviert bekommen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Gewässer, an denen sich Bewirtschafter und Angler voll reinhängen und ne Menge Geld und Zeit inverstieren, um nen tollen Karpfenbestand zum Angeln (und nicht zum essen) aufzubauen.



Ja klar.
Solche (Karpfenpuff)Gewässer sind ja meist in privater Hand und damit kann der Besitzer machen was er will. 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein natürlicher Fischbestand dort das Ziel ist(sondern monetäre Interesssen).


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hab aber auch schon schlechten serviert bekommen...


Hallo,

kann auch an der Jahreszeit liegen. Bei uns kommen von Anfang Mai bis Ende August keine Karpfen auf den Tisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja klar.
> Solche (Karpfenpuff)Gewässer sind ja meist in privater Hand und damit kann der Besitzer machen was er will.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein natürlicher Fischbestand dort das Ziel ist(sondern monetäre Interesssen).



Wie läuft so etwas eigentlich in diesen englischen "Commercials" ab? Dort werden in der Regel ja eher kleinere Karpfen besetzt und die Angelei auf diese hat eher "Matchcharakter" als etwas von der sonst üblichen Specimen-Angelei, etwa in klassischen "Bezahlgewässern" wie dem Redmire Pool.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie läuft so etwas eigentlich in diesen englischen "Commercials" ab? Dort werden in der Regel ja eher kleinere Karpfen besetzt und die Angelei auf diese hat eher "Matchcharakter" als etwas von der sonst üblichen Specimen-Angelei, etwa in klassischen "Bezahlgewässern" wie dem Redmire Pool.


Hallo,

keine Ahnung.
Aber wer bei uns in Franken einen Karpfen in "Pfannengröße" wieder schwimmen läßt, der wird von denen mit den "weißen Turnschuhen" abgeholt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann auch an der Jahreszeit liegen. Bei uns kommen von Anfang Mai bis Ende August keine Karpfen auf den Tisch.
> 
> ...



Haben Flusskarpfen bzw. welche die ihren Lebtag gegen eine Strömung anschwimmen eigentlich festeres Fleisch, als etwa Karpfen aus der Teichzucht? Geschmacklich möchte ich gar nichts gegen Karpfen sagen bzw. gibt es ja schon bestimmte Parameter, welche über Wohlgeschmack oder aber "Biotonne" entscheiden.

Aber die weiche Konsistenz des Fleisches, die behagt mir wie gesagt leider nicht wirklich. Einfach Frikadellen aus dem Fleisch machen scheint mir auch keine elegante Lösung zu sein. Frikadellen kann man im Grunde ja aus allem machen, da müsste es nicht speziell ein Karpfen sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Haben Flusskarpfen bzw. welche die ihren Lebtag gegen eine Strömung anschwimmen eigentlich festeres Fleisch, als etwa Karpfen aus der Teichzucht? Geschmacklich möchte ich gar nichts gegen Karpfen sagen bzw. gibt es ja schon bestimmte Parameter, welche über Wohlgeschmack oder aber "Biotonne" entscheiden.
> 
> Aber die weiche Konsistenz des Fleisches, die behagt mir wie gesagt leider nicht wirklich. Einfach Frikadellen aus dem Fleisch machen scheint mir auch keine elegante Lösung zu sein. Frikadellen kann man im Grunde ja aus allem machen, da müsste es nicht speziell ein Karpfen sein.


Hallo,

wie geschrieben, ich bin, wegen Misshandlungen in jungen Jahren durch erzwungenes Karpfenessen , da nicht so beschlagen, aber Karpfenessspezialisten, welche Angler sind sagen schon, dass die Flusskarpfen festeres Fleisch haben. Was ich mir, wie Du auch, schon vorstellen kann.
Unsere damals waren auch nicht groß hergemästet. Mein Vater betrieb das ja mehr als Hobby und in unserem großen Weiher (1,1 Hektar) wurde nur sehr wenig zugefüttert, da der auch nur schwach besetzt war, so etwa 200-300 Fische (einige Schleien waren auch darunter), wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## SimonHL (17. August 2021)

nee nee ... einmal nen modderkarpfen ausm ofen gehabt ... nie wieder.
mag sehr gut sein,das der karpfen geräuchert oder "blau" oder paniert und gebraten toll schmeckt ... aber ohne mich.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

SimonHL schrieb:


> nee nee ... einmal nen modderkarpfen ausm ofen gehabt ... nie wieder.
> mag sehr gut sein,das der karpfen geräuchert oder "blau" oder paniert und gebraten toll schmeckt ... aber ohne mich.


Hallo,

Karpfen aus dem Ofen? Das ist ja ein Sakrileg - der kann ja nicht schmecken .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Karpfen aus dem Ofen? Das ist ja ein Sakrileg - der kann ja nicht schmecken


Das gilt aber nur für die fränkischen Karpfen.
Sonst ist alles erlaubt, was schmeckt.

Obwohl, ich habe selbst auch übelste Kindheitserinnerungen, auch wenn ich kein Franke bin


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Ich erinnere mich noch genau.
Es gab eines Sonntags einen dicken blau gekochten Karpfen. Dieser muss seine Wohnstatt in der Modergrube des Dorfes gehabt haben.
Im ganzen Haus stank es fürchterlich nach Moder.
Aber die Alten fanden es köstlich. Um das Ganze noch zu vervollständigen, kippte der Alte noch die rote Beete und den Nachtisch (Vanillepudding)
über den Karpfen mit weißer Soße und Kartoffeln, matschte alles gut durcheinander und meinte :
Kommt eh alles in einen Magen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. August 2021)

Ab und zu ein Satzer aus sauberem Gewässer ist ok.

Habe nach Jungangler-Morchelerfahrungen jahrzehntelang keinen Karpfen mehr gegessen und bin ansonsten kein Karpfenangler.

Vor ner Weile habe ich dann aber ne Empfehlung zu Nichtmuffel-Satzern aus Sauberwasser bekommen, die sich bestätigt hat.

Auf diese Küchenkarpfen fische ich nur im Frühjahr (sobald es wieder etwas warm wird) und ausschließlich mit Pose im Nahbereich, weil mir das am meisten Spaß macht.

Werden dann filetiert und in Butterschmalz gebraten.

Mit Fisch "blau" jeglicher Art kann man mich jagen, das finde ich einfach nur obergrausig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch genau.
> Es gab eines Sonntags einen dicken blau gekochten Karpfen. Dieser muss seine Wohnstatt in der Modergrube des Dorfes gehabt haben.
> Im ganzen Haus stank es fürchterlich nach Moder.
> Aber die Alten fanden es köstlich. Um das Ganze noch zu vervollständigen, kippte der Alte noch die rote Beete und den Nachtisch (Vanillepudding)
> ...



Wenn man die Geschmacksnerven mit reichlich Hochprozentigem betäubt, bekommt man es vielleicht runter....


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man die Geschmacksnerven mit reichlich Hochprozentigem betäubt, bekommt man es vielleicht runter....


nur dann, aber wirklich nur dann, und sehr hochprozentiger Kartoffelschnaps schwarz gebrannt passt geschmacklich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2021)




----------



## SimonHL (17. August 2021)

hm ... naja ... ein kleines stück geräucherten karpfen würde ich ja schon mal ganz gerne probieren.aber irgendwie trau ich mich nich so ganz.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

SimonHL schrieb:


> hm ... naja ... ein kleines stück geräucherten karpfen würde ich ja schon mal ganz gerne probieren.aber irgendwie trau ich mich nich so ganz.



So könnten die Amis doch ihrer Karpfenplage Herr werden, einfach räuchern und ab damit in die allseits beliebten BiFi-Würstchen.
Da weiß eh niemand genau, was alles drin ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Dass einigen das Karpfenessen bereits in jungen Jahren verleidet wurde, das habe ich nun schon öfter gehört. Meist handelt es sich dabei wohl um die etwas ältere Generation, wo es noch einen hinter die Ohren gab, wenn man am heimischen Esstisch zu sehr herummäkelte. Mein Vater zum Beispiel würde niemals wieder freiwillig Karpfen essen. Er erzählte einst eine schaurige Geschichte über den traditionellen und alljährlichen Silvesterkarpfen. Wohl stammte der einfach aus dem nächsten Tümpel und war daher geschmacklich vielleicht nicht ganz so toll, wie etwa ein Karpfen aus einer modernen und professionellen Teichanlage.


----------



## Thomas. (17. August 2021)

irgend jemand hier im Forum schrieb mal das beste Rezept für Karpfen ist das man ihn vor der Zubereitung gegen eine Forelle austauscht  ich weiß leider nicht mehr wann wer und wo, aber das Rezept konnte ich mir merken


----------



## BerndH (17. August 2021)

Die drei Heiligkeiten des Franken:

Bier
Karpfen
Schäuferla

Über unseren Karpfen lass ich nix kommen


----------



## ollidi (17. August 2021)

Bei Karpfen kommt es ja wirklich darauf an, aus welchem Gewässer er kommt.
Aus dem Mittellandkanal z.B. sind die bei uns recht gut. Ausser, man nimmt so ein richtiges Wasserschwein, was durchaus öfters mal an die Rute geht, wenn man gezielt drauf angelt. Das macht ja aber keiner, weil die immer vom Haken flutschen, weil die ja so schwer sind.

Als Zubereitung empfehle ich auch den Karpfen zu Räuchern. 
Aaaaaber nach dem Räuchern das Fleisch von den Gräten pulen und dann wie Sauerfleisch in einer flachen Form einlegen.
Das dann auf gebuttertes Schwarzbrot ist ziemlich lecker.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Aaaaaber nach dem Räuchern das Fleisch von den Gräten pulen und dann wie Sauerfleisch in einer flachen Form einlegen.
> Das dann auf gebuttertes Schwarzbrot ist ziemlich lecker.



Das klingt ziemlich interessant.


----------



## fishhawk (17. August 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wohl stammte der einfach aus dem nächsten Tümpel und war daher geschmacklich vielleicht nicht ganz so toll


Ich dachte immer die Karpfen wären früher erst einige Zeit in sauberem Wasser gehältert worden.

Dafür wurde dann scheinbar auch mal die Badewanne zweckentfremdet.  Einer  erhielt sogar den Namen Ferdinand und brachte es zu TV-Ruhm.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich dachte immer die Karpfen wären früher erst einige Zeit in sauberem Wasser gehältert worden.
> 
> Dafür wurde dann scheinbar auch mal die Badewanne zweckentfremdet.  Einer  erhielt sogar den Namen Ferdinand und brachte es zu TV-Ruhm.



Soweit ich weiß soll das letztendlich gar nichts bringen, wobei es die Karpfen in der heimischen Badewanne sicherlich gegeben hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich dachte immer die Karpfen wären früher erst einige Zeit in sauberem Wasser gehältert worden.
> 
> Dafür wurde dann scheinbar auch mal die Badewanne zweckentfremdet.  Einer  erhielt sogar den Namen Ferdinand und brachte es zu TV-Ruhm.


Hallo,

das mit der Badewanne machte mein Onkel auch immer. Aber der war Jäger und mißtraute den Fischen grundsätzlich . Während mein Vater der Meinung war, dies wäre bei den Fischen aus unserem großen Weiher nicht nötig, weil der einen kleinen Bach als Zulauf hatte. Modrig schmeckten die auch nicht, dies kommt, glaube ich, nur bei Blaualgenaufkommen vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mooskugel (17. August 2021)

Wir hatten mal einen aus einem Mühlenkolk, am Ufer standen einige große Eichen. 
Beim Essen könnte man etwas die Gerbstoffe schmecken. War ganz interessant, aber mein Lieblingspeisefisch wird das nicht.


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2021)

Ich hatte früher meine in klaren Baggerseen selbst gefangene Karpfen geräuchert, gebraten und blau verkostet. Für mich ungenießbar, da mir das Fleisch zu labberig ist. Gelegentlich nehme ich einen guten 60er mit, um ihn meiner russischen Nachbarin zu geben. Selber gehe ich da nicht mehr ran.


----------



## SimonHL (17. August 2021)

ist das fleisch nur von größeren/großen karpfen labberig oder generell? ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen,daß das fleisch von nem 5 oder 6 pfünder labberig ist.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Selber gehe ich da nicht mehr ran.



Auch blau nicht mehr, so wie früher?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

SimonHL schrieb:


> ist das fleisch nur von größeren/großen karpfen labberig oder generell? ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen,daß das fleisch von nem 5 oder 6 pfünder labberig ist.



Ein typischer Portionskarpfen oder von mir aus ein in der Mitte zerteilter Karpfen hat mehr Gewicht ja auch nicht, wohl eher noch etwas weniger.
Bei diesen Fischen ist das Fleisch jedenfalls auch arg weich in der Konsistenz. Ich denke das haben Karpfen als Friedfische eben so an sich.

Vielleicht ist man bezüglich der Fischesserei aber auch schon zu verwöhnt und der Gaumen giert nach Zander und Forelle
bzw. ähnlich festfleischigen Arten?


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. August 2021)

Krapfen - Klassiker selber machen | Die besten Backrezepte mit Gelinggarantie
					

Das perfekte Krapfen-Rezept für Fasching mit Gelinggarantie. Das Hefegebäck ist schnell ausgebacken und schmeckt ganz frisch noch besser als beim Bäcker nebenan.




					www.einfachbacken.de
				




Ach nee,.................Karpfen.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das klingt ziemlich interessant.


Ich habe in den letzten Tagen gelesen, daß interessant die Schwester von naja ist.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Selber gehe ich da nicht mehr ran.


An die russische Nachbarin?


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2021)

Vor ca. 30 Jahren habe ich 2mal so ca. 5 Pfünder mitgenommen. Geschmeckt haben die nicht, obwohl beide aus einem Fliessgewässer kamen.
Seitdem sind meine Frau und ich uns einig, daß in unsere Küche kein Zutritt mehr für Karpfen besteht. Der Moddergeschmack ist wirklich ekelig.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen gelesen, daß i*nteressant die Schwester von naja ist.*


Ich geh mit und erhöhe. Wenn Leute etwas, egal in welchem Kontext, "interessant" finden, dann meinen sie in, ich würde sagen, 75 Prozent der Fälle "uninteressant". Man kann das leicht daran erkennen, wenn eine kleine Gesprächspause folgt, die eigentlich von der Nachfrage gefüllt werden müßte, die sich an die Feststellung "interessant" anschliessen sollte.
Es ist eine Frage für die Philosphen, ob und wie sich die 75% unechten "interessants" auf 1)mir doch egal 2)geh mir nicht auf den Keks 3)abscheulich 4)das petze ich 5)sonstige verteilen.

Ontopic: 
Auf dem Teller mach ich mir nichts aus Karpfen, aber ich geniesse den prächtigen Anblick eines schön zubereiteten Karpfens auf dem Tisch. Mrs. Minimax liebt hingegen Karpfen und freut sich, wenn ich alle Jubeljahre einen anschleppe. 
Aber auch ohne Karpfen findet sie meine minutiösen Schilderungen meines Angeltages immer interessant.

hg
Miniax


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen gelesen, daß interessant die Schwester von naja ist.



Aber so war es ehrlich nicht gemeint. Dann klingt es halt gut und Ausprobierens wert.


----------



## Kauli11 (17. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf dem Teller mach ich mir nichts aus Karpfen, aber ich geniesse den prächtigen Anblick eines schön zubereiteten Karpfens auf dem Tisch. Mrs. Minimax liebt hingegen Karpfen und freut sich, wenn ich alle Jubeljahre einen anschleppe.


Kommt Mrs. Minimax vielleicht aus den östlichen Gefilden und hat für den Modderfisch eine besondere Zubereitunsart?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich weiss ja nicht in welchen Gewässern ihr so auf Karpfen fischt, aber das mit modrig schmecken kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen. Oder hängt es damit zusammen, dass die Karpfen im späten Frühjahr oder Sommer zubereitet werden. In dieser Zeit gibt es die bei uns gar nicht auf dem Tisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (17. August 2021)

Modrig hatte ich mal eine Schleie aus einem alten Torfstich. Wobei modrig eher geschmeichelt ist. Die hatte eher einen "dezenten" Geruch nach Terpentin. Ist gleich in die Tonne gewandert. Bei unseren Karpfen aus den Kiesgruben kenne ich das nicht. Ist eher die Konsistenz des Fleisches, welches mich abstößt.


----------



## Minimax (17. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiss ja nicht in welchen Gewässern ihr so auf Karpfen fischt, aber das mit modrig schmecken kenne ich nur vom Hörensagen. Oder hängt es damit zusammen, dass die Karpfen im späten Frühjahr oder Sommer zubereitet werden. In dieser Zeit gibt es die bei uns gar nicht auf dem Tisch.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...


Also, das kenne ich auch nicht von meinen Satzern oder etwas größer. Das weiche Fleisch, wie Bankside Dreamer gesagt hat, das mag ich auch nicht so, aber Modrigkeit kenne ich so nicht.
Kauli11 daher weiss ich auch keinen Rat auf Deine Frage: Das Modderproblem ist bei uns nie aufgetaucht. aber ja, die Missus ist ne echte Ostberliner Pflanze, und wenn sie will kann sie auch in diesem Zungenschlag loslegen. Wenn ich Beifahrer bin, ergötze ich mich immer an ihrer farbenfrohen  und lautstarken Kommunikation mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern ("Huuup-Huuuup, Pass doch uff wode kiekst, Idjot- Huuupedi-Huuuup")
Ich habe Lust, mal unsere üblichen, mir zu die labbrigen Ofenkarpfen als köstlich gebratene Knusperkarpfen wie Lajos1 sie beschreibt, oder schön krosse Kotelletts zuzubereiten. 
Weiss schon wie das endet: "Männe, ick wollt Schönkarpfen, und Du bringst olle Broiler!"


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Das klingt ziemlich interessant.


Du weißt doch, "interessant" ist die Schwester von "Na Ja" und der Bruder vom gehtso


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber auch ohne Karpfen findet sie meine minutiösen Schilderungen meines Angeltages immer interessant.


2)geh mir nicht auf den Keks wollte sie wohl sagen


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe Lust, mal unsere üblichen, mir zu die labbrigen Ofenkarpfen als köstlich gebratene Knusperkarpfen wie Lajos1 sie beschreibt, oder schön krosse Kotelletts zuzubereiten.


Hallo,
nimm im Idealfall einen mit etwa 1,5 Kilo Lebendgewicht dafür (bei Halbierung des Karpfens), 2 Kilo wären die absolute Obergrenze.
Oder noch besser, mach im September/Oktober ein paar Tage Urlaub im Frankenland, da kann ich Dir auch ein paar Tipps geben, auch in fischereilicher Hinsicht, zumindest wenn es in meiner Gegend ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## angler1996 (18. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich dachte immer die Karpfen wären früher erst einige Zeit in sauberem Wasser gehältert worden.
> 
> Dafür wurde dann scheinbar auch mal die Badewanne zweckentfremdet.  Einer  erhielt sogar den Namen Ferdinand und brachte es zu TV-Ruhm.


Macht auch heute noch mancher Verkäufer


----------



## seatrout61 (18. August 2021)

Ich hatte mal vor etlichen Jahren einen 4,5kg Karpfen verwertet.

Die eine Hälfte hat ein Vereinskamerad für mich geräuchert, die andere Hälfte wurde als "Karpfen blau" zubereitet.

Der Räucherkarpfen war ein Gedicht und richtig lecker, der Blau-Karpfen schmeckte einfach nur zum Kotzen.
Wohlgemerkt ein und derselbe Fisch.

Der krasse Geschmacksunterschied resultierte IMHO daraus, das beim Räuchern das Fett weitgehend verbrannte
(schmeckte wie magerer Lachsschinken), während das Fett beim blauen unangenehm auf der Zunge lag.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Hallo,

der Karpfen kann laut Untersuchungen der bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft einen Fettgehalt von 1 bis 26 Prozent (!) aufweisen.
Unter 10 Prozent gelten als sehr gut, über 15 Prozent sind unerwünscht. Vielleicht sind hierin die unterschiedlichen "Erfahrungen" begründet.
Unsere "Fränkischen Karpfen" haben einen Fettgehalt von unter 10 Prozent.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Karpfen kann laut Untersuchungen der bayerischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft einen Fettgehalt von 1 bis 26 Prozent (!) aufweisen.
> Unter 10 Prozent gelten als sehr gut, über 15 Prozent sind unerwünscht. Vielleicht sind hierin die unterschiedlichen "Erfahrungen" begründet.
> ...



Hungerhaken


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 ,
wenn Franken zu Schwaben gehören würde, könnte ich es ja verstehen.
Aber das die Franken jetzt schon geiziger sind als die Schwaben hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Sollte man nicht eine Boily-Spendenaktion zur Rettung hungerleidender, fränkischer Karpfen ins Leben rufen?


(hoffentlich bekommt Tierrechtler nichts mit)


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lajos1 ,
> wenn Franken zu Schwaben gehören würde, könnte ich es ja verstehen.
> Aber das die Franken jetzt schon geiziger sind als die Schwaben hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich war ja selbst überrascht, dass es beim Fettgehalt des Karpfens eine derartige Bandbreite gibt. Bei älteren Veröffentlichungen werden da meist 5-10 Prozent Fettgehalt angegeben.
Zu den Schwaben; da habe ich 18 Monate bei der Bundeswehr verbracht, habe also etwas Erfahrung. Unser unterfränkischer Zugführer in der Grundausbildung sagte, dass Schwaben Schotten seien, welche wegen erwiesenen Geizes ausgewiesen wurden  .
Sparsam waren sie schon irgendwie, aber meist sehr verträgliche Typen und auch gute Kameraden, meist auch von ruhigem Wesen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war ja selbst überrascht, dass es beim Fettgehalt des Karpfens eine derartige Bandbreite gibt. Bei älteren Veröffentlichungen werden da meist 5-10 Prozent Fettgehalt angegeben.
> Zu den Schwaben; da habe ich 18 Monate bei der Bundeswehr verbracht, habe also etwas Erfahrung. Unser unterfränkischer Zugführer in der Grundausbildung sagte, dass Schwaben Schotten seien, welche wegen erwiesenen Geizes ausgewiesen wurden  .
> ...


Muss jetzt doch jeder Bordy ne Tüte Boilys spenden, damit die armen fränkischen Karpfen was zu fressen haben ?

Mit Boily-Fütterung wären sie sicher nicht so mager


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Muss jetzt doch jeder Bordy ne Tüte Boilys spenden, damit die armen fränkischen Karpfen was zu fressen haben ?
> 
> Mit Boily-Fütterung wären sie sicher nicht so mager


Hallo,

gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du noch nie einen fränkischen Karpfen gegessen hast  ?
Mit Fütterung wird das nichts bei uns, da das Anfüttern meist verboten ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Mein lieber, werter Lajos1 ,
gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dir der Humor abhanden gekommen ist?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mit Fütterung wird das nichts bei uns, da das Anfüttern meist verboten ist.


Das ist so wie mit den Wildschweinen, die darf auch niemand anfüttern.

Kirren darf man so oft man will


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2021)

Hallo,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mit Boily-Fütterung wären sie sicher nicht so mager


das mag sein, aber dann dürften sie nicht als Aischgründer Karpfen vermarktet werden.

Die Bezeichnung ist geschützt und die Produzenten müssen bestimmte Voraussetzungen zur Qualitätssicherung erfüllen.

Die Produktion muss naturnah und extensiv erfolgen.

Die Karpfen sollen überwiegend Naturnahrung fressen, eine Zufütterung ist m.W. nur in begrenztem Umfang mit Getreide (kein Mais) oder nach dem Bayerischen Kulturlandschaftsprogramm zertifizierten Futtermitteln erlaubt.

Auch der Besatz pro Hektar ist gedeckelt.

Wie Lajos bereits geschrieben hat Fettgehalt <= 10% , Verhältnis Höhe zu Länge 1:2 bis 1:2,5 .

Deshalb wird der Aischgründer Karpfen sogar von Greenpeace als empfehlenswert eingestuft.

Bei Karpfen aus Angelgewässern liegt der Fall wieder ganz anders.  Da gibt es auch in Franken richtige Wasserschweine.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. August 2021)

nach meiner schlimmen, traumatischen Kindheitserfahrung bringe ich es einfach nicht fertig Karpfen zu essen.
Auch keinen fränkischen, Aischgründer Pökelräucherkarpfen.
Seht es mir bitte nach.
Übrigens Lajos1 , du machst fleißig Werbung für eure Tümpelgründler und magst sie selbst nicht, wegen deiner Kindheit.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nach meiner schlimmen, traumatischen Kindheitserfahrung bringe ich es einfach nicht fertig Karpfen zu essen.
> Auch keinen fränkischen, Aischgründer Pökelräucherkarpfen.
> Seht es mir bitte nach.
> Übrigens Lajos1 , du machst fleißig Werbung für eure Tümpelgründler und magst sie selbst nicht, wegen deiner Kindheit.


Hallo,

als Werbung würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ich bemühe mich Irrtümer auszuräumen  und will nur dem Fisch gerecht werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. August 2021)

So, hier meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen:

Hatte vor Jahrzehnten das Vergnügen, unweit des kleinen norddeutschen Städtchens Löningen mit meinem Vater ein  Gastzimmer eines Bauernhofes, zu beziehen.

Wir haben im Sommer da immer so 2 Wochen Angelurlaub gemacht, um an den Wiesenflüssen und Bächen auf Weißfische - Hasel, Plötzen , Rotfedern, Brassen , Gründlinge etc. zu stippen.

Nachts ging es immer an einen mittleren Fluss ( immer noch vergleichsweise überschaubar ) - auf Aal mit Grundruten.

Morgens zog ich mit der Hecht-Stellfischrute los und lies lebende , max. handlange Köderfische an den Krautlücken vorbeitreiben - max. 1m. unter dem Hechtproppen gesenkt....bis der "Plopp" meistens am Rande eines Krautfeldes, unterging und die Flusshechte mit 50-70cm. Länge ( eher kleiner ) für Spannung sorgten....

Eines Tages entdeckten wir fußläufig zur Pension kleinere Altarme/Waldseen und ja, die Angelkarte galt auch dafür !

Wunderbar an ( in ) Wald und Feld gelegen , stippten wir ersteinmal Weißfische - dabei wurden hin und wieder kleinere Karpfen gehakt und ein "Riese" mit 5 Pfund von mir besiegt.

So, ich fand heraus , dass die "Schweineproppen" , die Pellets zur Schweinemast , einen hervorragenden Teig ergaben und die Pellets gab ich händeweise in der Nähe eines kleinen Busches recht Ufernah, ins Wasser.

Nach wenigen Tagen konnte ich es so vorhersagen: 2,3 Hände Pellets einwerfen, ganz in Ruhe die leichte Tele fertigmachen , das Vorfach lag dann an leichter Pose mit Teig bestückt auf Grund auf...und 20,30. Minuten später ging die Pose seitlich weg...Anhieb und es waren immer hübsche, kleine Satzkarpfen zu fangen- nach für mich höchstaufregendem Drill.

Ich schätze die rückblickend mal auf etwa 35-45cm.

Aus ( für mich ) falschverstandener Höflichkeit durfte ich MEINEN Fang dann auf Geheiß meines Vaters , beim Vermieter abgeben - der die nächsten Tage dann immer schön gebackenen Karpfen mit seiner Familie genoss - ich wurde leider nie zum Essen eingeladen - das Vorbeibringen des Fanges musste reichen - wir hatten ja aufgrund der fehlenden Küche null Kochmöglichkeiten.

Wundersamer Weise durfte ich dann doch einmal einen meiner gefangenen Karpfen, frisch und knusprig gebacken aus dem Ofen , probieren...

SAULECKER ! Ich glaube, der wurde einfach nur mit Zitrone, Salz, Pfeffer und in Semmelbröseln mit Butter/Öl im Ofen kross ausgebacken.

Ein absolutes Gedicht ( war diese Kleinportion, die man mir zugestand )

Ortswechsel - ein paar kleine , von mir gewilderte Stadtweiher-Karpfen ähnlicher "Größe" , also um 40cm. , habe ich jahrzehnte später versucht, ähnlich zuzubereiten.

Und sie waren sehr lecker !

Dabei stellte ich für mich fest, dass kleine Schuppenkarpfen zwar erst geschuppt werden mussten , aufgrund der dünneren Haut ( im Vergleich zu einem Spiegler ) aber besser schmeckten.

so, viel geschrieben - ein Karpfen muss also recht klein sein ( für mich ) und aus nicht modrigen Gewässern stammen - dann passt das ! 


R.S.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. August 2021)

Hallo Rheinspezie,

35-45 cm das ist genau die Größe, welche zu bevorzugen ist. 35 cm ist übrigens das Mindestmaß bei uns, darunter sind sie schon mickrig und über 45cm sind sie für zwei Portionen schon etwas groß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. August 2021)

Ich esse Karpfen nur einmal im Jahr im Winter hier bei uns im Hamburger Hafen. "Zweimal serviert" ist genau richtig für mich ;-) Einmal das Schwanz- und einmal das Kopfstück. Dazu Salzkartoffeln und Meerrettichsoße.


----------



## Bilch (23. August 2021)

Ich habe seit meinem Wiedereinstieg erst heuer (wegen der OCC) zum ersten Mal auf Friedfische geangelt und letzte Woche meinen ersten Karpfen gefangen. Dem habe ich freigelassen, ich dachte nämlich, dass Karpfen keinen sehr guten Geschmack haben. Am Donnerstag habe ich an demselben Weiher einen alten Angler getroffen, der einen schönen Portionskarpfen (ca. 3 kg) gefangen hat. U.a. sagte er, dass ihm und seiner Frau solche Karpfen viel besser schmecken als Forellen aus dem Fluss. O.k., dachte ich mir, wenn ich heute einen fange, geht er mit; mit ist jedoch nur eine Rotfeder gegangen. Heute war ich aber wieder dort und konnte einen ca. 2 kg Karpfen fangen. Ich kann nur bestätigen, was der alte Angler gesagt hat. Dieser Karpfen war einer der leckersten Süßwasserfische, die ich je gegessen habe - filetiert und ganz einfach auf Butter gebraten.


----------



## Kauli11 (24. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Dieser Karpfen war einer der leckersten Süßwasserfische, die ich je gegessen habe - filetiert und ganz einfach auf Butter gebraten.


So unterschiedlich können die Karpfen schmecken.
Wenn du mir erzählst wo sich der Teich befindet, würde ich glatt nochmal Karpfen gebraten probieren.


----------



## bobbl (24. August 2021)

Ich gehöre auch zur Minderheit der Karpfenesser. Und um ganz ehrlich zu sein... Ich esse sogar Sommerkarpfen. 

Bisher haben auch alle Karpfen gut geschmeckt. Mit Schleie kann man mich hingegen jagen.

Wenn man sich hingegen das Fischessen abgewöhnen will, dann sollte man unbedingt Karpfen Blau zubereiten.


----------



## Ladi74 (25. August 2021)

Hi bobbl,
da bin ich ganz das Gegenteil!
Mit diesen grätigen, halbierten, frittierten Mickerviehchern, aus den fränkischen Teichen, kannst du mich jagen.

Gibt Gegenden, da gibts Erbsen oder Rotkraut als Beilage zu Karpfen Blau. Würg!

Bei uns gibts nur Karpfen Blau mit zerlassener Butter incl Kräuter, Salzkartoffeln und Apfelmerrettich.
Da kommt 2x zu Weihnachten, für 3Personen, ein schöner 4+Pfünder im Gemüsesud in die Gänsepfanne....
Wird dann im Pfannendeckel serviert und jeder kann sich am Fisch bedienen.
Bisher hatten wir nur 2x Pech und nen "Schlammpeitzker" erwischt. 1x polnischer Herkunft aus der TK im Supermarkt und letztes Jahr frisch vom Fischer.

Hab mit 6Monaten, das erste mal, Karpfen Blau gefüttert bekommen. Damals ohne Apfelmerrettich! ;.-))


----------



## SimonHL (25. August 2021)

ich mag karpfen (sofern ich denn mal zufällig einen fangen sollte) sehr gerne ...











































.... an die nachbarschaft verschenken.


----------



## Bilch (25. August 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich können die Karpfen schmecken.
> Wenn du mir erzählst wo sich der Teich befindet, würde ich glatt nochmal Karpfen gebraten probieren.


Befürchte, dass ich etwas zu weit weg wohne


----------



## vonda1909 (25. August 2021)

Wie die es im Raum Nürnberg  frittieren  halbe Karpfen  so soll er gut  sein. 
Ich selbst habe sie  geräuchert es waren Karpfen aus dem Weihnachtsverkauf eines Forellenhofs.
Wurden gut angenommen  doch mir Persönlich ist das Fleisch  zu weich gewesen


----------



## Kauli11 (25. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Befürchte, dass ich etwas zu weit weg wohne


PKW ist vorhanden.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2021)

Hallo,

frittiert wird ja auch nur notfalls geduldet - der Kenner bevorzugt welche, die in der Pfanne zubereitet wurden. Damit steht und fällt auch das Ansehen der Gaststätte in Bezug auf die Qualität.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nach meiner schlimmen, traumatischen Kindheitserfahrung bringe ich es einfach nicht fertig Karpfen zu essen.
> Auch keinen fränkischen, Aischgründer Pökelräucherkarpfen.


War denn schon mal jemand in Therapie um die hier geschilderten, traumatischen Kindheitserinnerungen zu bewältigen?


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. August 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> War denn schon mal jemand in Therapie um die hier geschilderten, traumatischen Kindheitserinnerungen zu bewältigen?


oh oh, das ist wie Akne in der Pub, sobald du einen Pickel berührst, kommt Eiter und es bleiben hässliche Narben.
Ich habe es vorgezogen die Finger davon zu lassen, zumal die meißten anderen Fischarten ja köstlich sind


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2021)

Hallo

heute, zu Beginn der Karpfenesssaison ist bei uns in der Zeitung (Nürnberger Nachrichten) ein Artikel über den Karpfen.
Achtung, an die Karpfenbasher: laut Greenpeace und WWF ist der Karpfen weltweit der einzige Fisch, dessen Verzehr als ökologisch unproblematisch eingestuft werden kann.
Jawoll: Franken voran! 

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## Bleizange (30. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> heute, zu Beginn der Karpfenesssaison ist bei uns in der Zeitung (Nürnberger Nachrichten) ein Artikel über den Karpfen.
> Achtung, an die Karpfenbasher: laut Greenpeace und WWF ist der Karpfen weltweit der einzige Fisch, dessen Verzehr als ökologisch unproblematisch eingestuft werden kann.
> ...


Wäre ich Träger des goldenen Aluangelhutes, dann würde ich jetzt von einer Aischgründer-Verschwörung schreiben. 

Spaß beiseite: Der Karpfen ist ein beliebter Speisefisch. In meinem Stammlokal muss man zur Karpfenzeit vorbestellen, sonst bekommt man keinen freien Platz. Und das liegt sicherlich nicht nur am all you can eat. Mit Karpfen blau machte ich meine ersten und auf lange Zeit letzten Erfahrungen. Später dann auch mal geräuchert und gebraten. Am besten schmeckt er mir dann doch nach fränkischer Art. Nichtsdestotrotz gehört er nicht zu meinen kulinarischen Favoriten und wird,wenn er die richtige Größe hat, an gute Freunde weitergereicht. Moddergeschmack hatte ich übrigens auch schon bei Refos aus der Zucht.


----------



## yukonjack (30. August 2021)

Ich ziehe Spanferkel vor. Gibt`s nächsten Sonntag nach dem Angeln.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. August 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich ziehe Spanferkel vor. Gibt`s nächsten Sonntag nach dem Angeln.


Hallo,

wie angelt man Spanferkel? Würde mich auch interessieren .

Ferkel Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wie angelt man Spanferkel?


Stell ich mir auch schwieriger vor als die Brathähnchen der Witwe Bolte durch den Kamin zu ziehen.


----------



## yukonjack (30. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie angelt man Spanferkel? Würde mich auch interessieren .
> 
> ...


Hab da einen guten Draht zum Fleischer


----------



## jobo61 (20. September 2021)

Hallo. Eure Diskussion hat mich zu einem Experiment animiert. Ich bin letzte Woche los an den Vereinsteich und habe einen kleinen Karpfen geangelt ca.2,5 kg ausgenommen in Scheiben mit ca 3-4 cm geschnitten. 
„Trocken“ gesalzen mit meiner Würze und ca 18 Std in den Kühlschrank gestellt, und vor dem Räuchern 1,5 Std gewässert. Anschließend ca.45 Minuten heiß geräuchert, und ich muss sagen er war sehr lecker. Frisch aus dem Rauch war er schon nicht schlecht. Aber nächsten Tag abgekühlt war er noch besser. Er erinnerte fast schon ein bisschen an geräucherte Makele. 
Ich war selbst sehr überrascht. 
leider habe ich keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. September 2021)

Ich knn nur davon abraten Karpfen zu verspeisen, das führt unweigerlich zum Tod
In der Antike bei den Griechen und Römern wurden schon Karpfen gezüchtet und was ist passiert, alle tot
Selbst Mönche, die Karpfen im Mittelalter als Fastenfisch gezüchtet haben sind trotz ihrem guten Draht zu dem lieben Herrgott früher oder später verstorben
Mir gibt das zu denken


----------



## jobo61 (20. September 2021)

Man kann an schlimmerem sterben. 
Vegan z. B.


----------



## rustaweli (22. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> heute, zu Beginn der Karpfenesssaison ist bei uns in der Zeitung (Nürnberger Nachrichten) ein Artikel über den Karpfen.
> Achtung, an die Karpfenbasher: laut Greenpeace und WWF ist der Karpfen weltweit der einzige Fisch, dessen Verzehr als ökologisch unproblematisch eingestuft werden kann.
> ...


Für mich übrigens ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
Muß sagen das in meiner Familie alle Karpfen mögen. Bis auf "blau" egal wie zubereitet. Auch die Nährwerte sind top.
Da ich weder reiner Releaser noch Allesmitnehmer bin, hatte ich mir damals als reiner Kanalangler mal ne Liste über die Nährwerte der am häufigsten zu erwartenden Fische samt Bedacht zwecks Entnahme erstellt. Portionen, Bestand, Nachhaltigkeit, Nährwerte.
Der Karpfen schnitt super ab. Hier ein Foto.




Bei Hautproblemen wie Psoriasis sogar perfekt, da trotz hohem Omega3 Anteil viel weniger Nickel wie manch gepriesene Meeresfische. Von Überfischung, zerstörten Meeresgründen, negativen Auswirkungen von Zuchtfarmen etc. ganz zu schweigen.
Also ich bin auch bekennender Karpfenliebhaber.
Nachtrag 
Auch nicht zu vergessen was man alles an Kunststoffen im Wasser lässt um ein Familienessen aus Raubfisch zu zaubern und wie sauber unsereins das Gewässer hält bei Old School auf Karpfen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Für mich übrigens ein sehr wichtiger Punkt!
> Muß sagen das in meiner Familie alle Karpfen mögen. Bis auf "blau" egal wie zubereitet. Auch die Nährwerte sind top.
> Da ich weder reiner Releaser noch Allesmitnehmer bin, hatte ich mir damals als reiner Kanalangler mal ne Liste über die Nährwerte der am häufigsten zu erwartenden Fische samt Bedacht zwecks Entnahme erstellt. Portionen, Bestand, Nachhaltigkeit, Nährwerte.
> Der Karpfen schnitt super ab. Hier ein Foto.
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin ja, als Kind und Jugendlicher etwas mit Karpfen "überfüttert" worden, so dass ich bis heute nicht der große Karpfenesser bin, aber ein paar esse ich schon das Jahr über.
Der Karpfen(gourmet)angler geht bei uns speziell auf 1,5 bis 2 Kilo Karpfen los, das sind die bevorzugten Pfannengrößen.
Zu Karpfen blau noch; der hat meiner Meinung nach einen zu schlechten Ruf, mit Kartoffeln und zerlassener Butter hat der schon geschmeckt (Erinnerungen an früher).
Zu "blau" allgemein noch. Ich habe mir schon oft in Österreich, im Anglerurlaub, in der Gaststätte, eine selbtgefangene Forelle blau machen lassen, ich finde, da kommt der eigentliche Fischgeschmack besser zur Geltung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (22. September 2021)

Nach dem Frühschoppen wird in Franken der Karpfen öfters mal blau gegessen. Auch gebacken.


----------



## Frankenstone (22. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Karpfen aus dem Ofen? Das ist ja ein Sakrileg - der kann ja nicht schmecken .
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Im Blinker war mal ein Rezept, Heft habe ich leider nicht mehr. Muss ca. 1990 rum gewesen sein.
Der Fisch wurde beidseitig eingeschnitten und gespickt. Das dumme ist, ich weiss nicht mehr ob mit Zwiebel oder ob mit geschälter Zitrone.
Gewürzt und so ca. 40 Minuten im Ofen gebacken mit einmal vorsichtig wenden.
Tiefes Backlech und ich meine, es wäre am Boden auch Ziebeln im Öl gewesen. (Die nicht mitgegessen wurden.)
Serviert mit Zitrone und Petersilliendeko. Hat allen super geschmeckt, mit Schleie hab ichs ebenfalls mal probiert. Dito.
Danach bin ich allerdings völlig dem räuchern verfallen und hab das nie wieder so gemacht und das Rezept aus dem Kopf verloren.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2021)

Frankenstone schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Im Blinker war mal ein Rezept, Heft habe ich leider nicht mehr. Muss ca. 1990 rum gewesen sein.
> Der Fisch wurde beidseitig eingeschnitten und gespickt. Das dumme ist, ich weiss nicht mehr ob mit Zwiebel oder ob mit geschälter Zitrone.
> Gewürzt und so ca. 40 Minuten im Ofen gebacken mit einmal vorsichtig wenden.
> Tiefes Backlech und ich meine, es wäre am Boden auch Ziebeln im Öl gewesen. (Die nicht mitgegessen wurden.)
> ...


Hallo,

meine Bemerkung war etwas spaßig gemeint. Sicher gibt es auch Gegenden, da wird er Karpfen im Ofen/Herd zubereitet. Aber in Franken eben traditionell in der Pfanne. Wie schon erwähnt gilt unter Karpfen-Ess-Spezialisten die Verwendung einer Fritteuse schon als Frevel .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Forelle74 (22. September 2021)

Hallo 
Mir schmeckt Karpfen auch am besten gebraten.
Gewürzt und meliert und in Butter rausgebraten.
Meine Schweigermutter hat ihn einmal so zubereitet und ich war begeistert. 
Seitdem machen wir ihn immer so.
Aber wie Laos ja schon paarmal geschrieben hat nur die größe bis ca 45 cm.
Das finden wir auch optimal. 
Meine Nachbarin nimmt sie noch etwas größer, da wird er im Ofen ganz gebacken.


----------



## Frankenstone (22. September 2021)

So nach und nach fallen mir noch mehr Details ein: verwendet hab ich damals immer Butaris.
Und es waren in der Backform neben den Ziebeln auch noch ordentlich gelbe Paprika im Spiel.
- Vorher schon separat leicht angebraten und einen Teil dieser Mischung.
+ eine geviertelte Apfelscheibe auch in die Bauchhöhle gefüllt. (Den Apfel nur für die Bauchhöhle und wirklich auch nur ein Scheibchen).
Cumin stand garantiert nicht im Blinker Rezept, Curry mit dem Fett anbraten, je nach Geschmack.
(Da ich auf Cumin stehe, habe ich auch das dazu genommen.)

(O.T.: Diese Mischung als Füllung habe ich später auch paar mal bei gefrorenen Hechten und Kanninchen als Füllung genommen zum grillen in Alu.
Kanninchen gelten bei Jägern eigentlich als zu trocken und mager, daher nicht grillgeeignet. Hecht ist ja ähnlich.
Kommt auch wunderbar, die Leute haben es mir aus der Hand gerissen. Ist aber hier wirklich am Platze.
Müßte ich erst mal wieder machen und dann in der richtigen Rubrik posten.
...Inzwischen habe ich allerdings auch schon so ein Hecht- und Karpfentrauma... )


----------



## Gerd II (22. September 2021)

Für mich geht Karpfen nur in zwei Zubereitungsarten, dafür dann aber total lecker. 
Das ist einmal geräuchert 
und dann, das werden nur wenige kennen, zu Weihnachten bzw. Silvester
Karpfen in Malzbiersoße(oh ist das lecker) . 
20 km weiter kennt das dann kaum noch jemand. Dort wird Karpfen wieder in weißer Soße zubereitet. 
Ja so verschieden sind eben die Geschmäcker.


----------

